# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Hoffnung aufgeben?

## Sohnamende

Bei meinem Vater haben die Ärzte, wie sie es sagen "das Pulver verschossen".
Nach 2 Chemos, Zometa, und Hormonenzugstherapie sind sie der Meinung, "alles getan zu haben"
Mein Vater hatte 2 mal einen dramatischem PSA Anstieg, jeweils im Verlauf der
Behandlungen.
Letzte Info ist die, daß er Zometa weiter bekommt, auch Zoladex, aber
der behandelnde Arzt hat nach meiner Auffassung (Gespräche mit meinem Vater, bzw. Telefonate mit dem Arzt) macht er den Eindruck,  "das wars jetzt".
Ich bin nervlich am Ende. Wie solls weitergehen.
Im Profil gibts Info über den Verlauf bei meinem Dad.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

wie ich dem Profil Deines Vaters entnehme, scheint er bei der Ernährung etwas mißverstanden zu haben, oder einen falschen Rat bekommten zu haben.

Die derzeit empfohlene Ernährugnsregel lautet_

- mehr weißes Fleisch
- weniger rotes Fleisch1

Hier

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

wie ich dem Profil Deines Vaters entnehme, scheint er bei der Ernährung etwas mißverstanden zu haben, oder einen falschen Rat bekommten zu haben.

Die derzeit empfohlene Ernährugnsregel lautet_

- mehr weißes Fleisch
- weniger rotes Fleisch!

Hier ein ein paar einfache Ernährungstipps beim *Prostatakrebs*:

*Weniger*
** Fleisch, Tierische Fette, Zucker, Eier Alkohol, Koffein
l*Mehr* 
** Hähnchen, Fisch, Gemüse, Vollkorn, Obst, Mineralwasser, Sport

Die Ratschläge habe ich aus einem Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Michel, Klinikum Mannheim über den hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebs entnommen.


Zur Therapie:

Vielleicht wendet sich Dein Vater an die Klinik für Tumorbiologie in Freiburg, die von Prof. Unger geleitet wird, und die neben der Schulmedizin auch komplementäre Methoden einsetzt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.










l

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sohn



> Letzte Info ist die, daß er Zometa weiter bekommt, auch Zoladex, aber
> der behandelnde Arzt hat nach meiner Auffassung (Gespräche mit meinem Vater, bzw. Telefonate mit dem Arzt) macht er den Eindruck,  "das wars jetzt".
> Ich bin nervlich am Ende. Wie solls weitergehen.
> Im Profil gibts Info über den Verlauf bei meinem Dad.


In dieser Situation würde ich alles was die alternative Medizin zu bieten hat einsetzen. Hansjörg Burger hat ja schon mal über die Ernährung aufgeklärt. In Diagnostik und Therapie habe ich einen Artikel über eine Möglichkeit einer unterstützenden Therapie eingestellt. Es gibt aber noch weitere, über die in Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzung zu lesen ist.
So lang der Wille Deines Vaters da ist, gibt es auch noch Hoffnung auf eine Wende.
Alles Gute für Deinen Vater
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Sohnnichtaufgeben,

bitte, hilf mit, dass Dein Vater in einem Zentrum behandelt wird, in dem  Urologen, Onkologen, Radiologen, Nuklearmediziner und Pathologen zusammenarbeiten. Dort kann die Erkrankung Deines Vater mit Hilfe der sogenannten Tumorkonferenz interdisziplinär beraten und behandelt werden.  Sollten die Standardverfahren nicht helfen können, ist der Einschluss in eine Studie zu erwägen.  Ich würde Dir auch gerne die Adresse eines Arztes geben, der sich auf Prostatkrebs spezialisiert hat und dessen Konsultation vielleicht auch zu einer Verbesserung der Situation führen könnte.  Solltest Du das wünschen, schicke mir eine entsprechende e-mail.

Günter

----------


## Paul Neuer

Hallo
Mein Rat!
Geht mit Ihm nach Freiburg in die Tumorbiologie.
Überweißung vom Arzt oder eine Einweißung vom Hausarzt.
das ist eine Klinik die sehr eng mit der Uni verwand ist.
Schau doch mal auf diese Seiten:
http://www.tumorbio.uni-freiburg.de/

Freiburg macht auch sehr viele Studien, vielleicht kommt er noch irgend wo rein.
auch Medikamente, die es noch nicht gibt oder noch nicht zuglassen sind, gibt es dort.


Gruß Paul Neuer

   
  
      
  Klinik für Tumorbiologie 
                        Breisacher Str. 117
*Besucheradresse:* Lehener Str. 86
                          79106 Freiburg

*                            Informationsdienst der Klinik für Tumorbiologie*

                         Tel.:+497612061220     


                          Fax: 0761  206-1814

* Klinik                         für Internistische Onkologie*

*Direktor:* 
                          Prof. Dr. med. Clemens Unger
                          Sektreteriat: Veronika Felice
                          Tel.:

----------


## HansiB

Hallo 

ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung, Heribert nur zustimmen, weniger Schukmedizien, mehr alternative, hilfreiche Medizien. Für mich ist momentan das Wichtigste, Stimmulierung des Immunsystems, bei mir mit gutem Erfolg. Wo kommt ihr her, Gegend Stuttgart. Eine SHG ist immer zu empfehlen.

Viel Erfolg Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo,

ich muss jetzt nach dem Essen, noch was dazu sagen, bzw, fragen?
Waren die Schmerzen schon zu Beginn der PK-Feststellung da, so wie bei mir.
Eine LHRH Spritze-Zoladex alleine ohne Antiandrogen vorher, wäre eine Todsünde bei diesem PK-Fortschritt und den Metastasen (ob schon bekannt, auf jeden Fall zu erwarten).  Eine 1 HB, wenn es so war, wäre eine unverzeiliche Untertherapie. Wir haben das leider schon im Forum, ich in der SHG erlebt.
Ich esse kaum fleisch, nie rotes (Arachidonsäure / entzündungsfördernd), ich messe CRP als Entzündungsmarker. Für mich vor bald 3 Jahren, war die Ernährungsumstellung das Wichtigste, auch damals Vorbereitung auf das baldige Ende, es kam anders. 
Das Versagen der Chemo, bei diesen PSA Höhen kennen wir auch, leider. Ich würde immer dazu (in den Pausen) eine Immuntherapie und alternativ vieles mehr zur Reduzierung der Nebenwirkungen, dem nicht so weitem Absinken des HB-Wertes machen. Und auch dadurch eine evtl. Reduzierung der Chemodosis sorgen, bei gleicher Wirkung. Auch jetzt, gibt es alt. Hilfen zur Verbesserung der HB Werte. Bei mir ohne Chemo aktuell 16, jetzt leicht darunter, auch so geht es. Radfahren bei Sturz- / Knochenbruchgefahr würde ich bleiben lassen, sonstige Aktivitäten immer, nicht zu sehr schonen, wenn es geht.
Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Testosteronspiegel*

Hallo, Sohnamende, ist denn Testosteron mal und wann zuletzt gemessen worden? Wie Hans schon andeutete, ist mit den bisher eingesetzten Mitteln kaum ein spürbarer Stillstand zu erreichen. Warum also nur Zoladex, das in erster Linie Testo fast bis in Kastrationsnähe bringen soll. Man sollte auch das Extrem riskieren, wenn das Herz also auch die sonstige Kondition ausreichend sein sollte. Man könnte z. B. Zoladex absetzen, um Testo wieder voranzubringen. Dr. E. in Bad Reichenhall ist meines Wissens bereit, bei entsprechenden körperlichen Voraussetzungen eine Testosteron-Therapie einzuleiten. Bitte, lieber Sohnemann, recherchiere doch mal bei Dr. E., dessen Anschrift Du auch über Günter bekommen könntest, ob er diese Möglichkeit für Deinen Vater für zulässig hält. Ansonsten unbedingt die Hormonblockade durch den Einsatz von einem Antiandrogen und einem 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer ergänzen.

*"Das Schwache wird das Starke überwinden"         * (Buddha)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., recherchiere doch mal bei Dr. E., dessen Anschrift Du auch über Günter bekommen könntest, ...


Warum über Günter?

Diese *Adresse* kennt Hins und Kunz. Allerdings muss man fairerweise hinzufügen, dass Dr. E. keine Kassenzulassung (mehr) hat. Von daher ist es für einen Kassenpatienten nahezu unmöglich, sich dort in Behandlung zu begeben. Natürlich kann man sich dort gegen Bares auch als Kassenpatient Rat holen. Man braucht dann aber immernoch einen Arzt, der es umsetzt.

Apropos "rotes Fleisch", Sohnamende, ich habe eine Prima *Geschenkidee* für deinen Vater.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi,

eine T-Zuführung wäre jetzt das letzte was ich jetzt schon machen würde, bei den PSA/Metastasen Problemen. Hallo WW, sprichst du nicht mehr mit mir? Das Buch aus Freiburg, das ja gerade allgemein empfohlen wird ist eines von Vielen. Hat es schon jemand gelesen? 

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*T-Zuführung*

Hallo Hans, hallo Sohnamende, bitte unter www.Prostatakrebse.de unter Texte den Beitrag Nr. 51 von Dr. L. zu diesem Thema lesen. Bitte, auch in Erinnerung rufen, was Rudolf zu diesem spannenden Thema in den letzten Wochen hier Neues publiziert hat.

*"Zu fallen ist nicht schlimm, solange du wieder aufstehst"*
(Lin Yütang - samurai-leitsatz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo WW, sprichst du nicht mehr mit mir?


Doch, natürlich! Was willst du von mir hören?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

gehört nicht daher, aber was solls. Es ist langweilig geworden, seit du am Gardasee warst. 
Keine Reaktionen bei meinen Lobgesängen über meine HP, kein Wiederspruch, kein Interesse an meiner Vit. C Th. 30 gr oder mehr. Kein Wort zu meinem Keto. absetzen, Kein Wort zu meiner bescheidenen nur 1HB mit LHRH u.v.m.
Ich werde mich verstärkt von der Schulmed. zurückziehen und noch mehr alternatives (biologisches) machen. Ich sehe dort größere Hilfe für mich. 
Was hältst du von einer Kurzwellen Hyperthermie für mich, als Reduzierung der Krebslast (wird ja immer empfohlen). Oder doch lieber eine Ganzkörperhyperthermie. Wäre mir gelegener, an  und in mir hat noch nie einer rumgemacht, von der Biopsie abgesehen, war schlimmgenug. Oder eine hochdosierte intravenöse Misterth. Nicht "Spielerei" in die Bauchdecke. 
Oder soll ich mit meiner HP weitermachen, wie bisher und ruhig Eines nach dem Anderem Durchziehen. Soll ich praktisch medikamentenfrei (außer NEM) dem PSA beim steigen zusehen, bis wohin? Und das Immunsystem weiter hochbringen. Die HP ist recht zufrieden mit dem Immunstatus, bei dieser weitfortgeschrittenen Erkrankung. Ich weniger, mir geht es zu langsam, ich wüsste noch so viele Möglichkeiten für mich. Aber sie meint eins nach dem Anderem.
Du bist so ungewohnt ruhig geworden, ich hoffe es geht dir gut.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Sohnamende

Hallo, an alle.
Danke erst mal für die vielen Tipps, Ratschläge, und Anregungen.
Die Idee mit Freiburg werde ich ihm versuchen, schmackhaft zu machen!
Info: In einem der Beiträge wurde gefragt, ob Vater schon länger Schmerzen im Rücken hatte.... Ja, ca 2,5 Jahre vor Diagnosestellung klagte er zunehmend über Rückenschmerzen vor allem beim Liegen und Sitzen. Er hat dagegen (laut Doc. Ischias) Ibuprofen bekommen. 
Ich denke, man hätte zu dem Zeitpunkt schon tiefer forschen müssen....?!
Die Krankengeschichte werde ich regelmäßig aktualisieren, wenns was Neues gibt.
Gruß an Alle!

----------


## HeikeM

Hallo, hier "Tochteramende" da bei Vater ebenfalls "das Pulver verschossen" ....
Nach RPE, Orchiektomie, Casodex etc. und Chemo das ganze Jahr,
eben das ganze Program ist er in sehr guter körperlicher Verfassung aber der PSA Wert 300 weiter steigend.
Außer Zometa bekommt er nichts mehr. Ratlosigkeit aber voller Hoffnung, da es ihm, wie gesagt, körperlich gut geht. Nun sucht er nach der Wunderwaffe, wie alle hier. Uro- wie Onkologe meinen, da gibt es nichts mehr. Na das macht Mut und Hoffnung.....Bei Thalidomid winken beide ab aber er wills haben. Kann er am Donnerstag bei seinem Uro/Onlkologen ein Rezept verlangen? Muß man immer noch eine Apotheke dafür suchen und wie ist der Preis z. Zt.? Oder hat bitte, bitte noch jemand einen Hoffnungträger denn da spielt ja nun auch ganz gewaltig die Psyche mit.
Wenn man(n) sich doch eigentlich noch wohl fühlt und der Arzt aber alle Hoffnung nimmt. Liebe Grüße Heike

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Heike,

es wäre hilfreich und für euch von Nutzen, wenn du das Profil ausfüllen würdest. 
Als PSA und Testosteronsenker, bei mir (wenn gewünscht) kann ich nur auf Ketokonazol + Volon hinweisen. Thalidomid wird schwierig sein, ein Rezept zu bekommen. Ich habe auch noch von keinem einen sicht-messbaren Erfolg gesehen. Bei der Beschaffung ist Hilfe 
aus dem Forum möglich. Ich habe es für mich positiv "getestet", bin aber noch nicht dazu bereit. 
Ich empfehle halt immer, als einsamer Rufer, das Immunsystem zu stärken, evtl. den Status feststellen. Ich lasse Werte, die mich interessieren direkt in einem Labor untersuchen. Preiswerter als vom Arzt, der meist kein Interesse dafür hat und unproblematisch und schnell erledigt. Selbsthifegruppen können (sollten) da behilflich sein.

Viel Erfolg Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> Thalidomid... ...Ich habe es für mich positiv "getestet", bin aber noch nicht dazu bereit.


Hallo Hans,

wie hast Du das getestet?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HeikeM

Danke Hans, mein Vater ist da etwas unbeholfen und 800 km weit weg von mir.Außer dem PSA weiß er immer nie was. Als ich dort zu Besuch war habe ich in den Schreiben keinen Testosteronwert gefunden. Auf Anfrage der Ärzte hieß es, wozu auch, er hat ja in Siegen eine Orchiektomie machen lassen, also kastriert,  das bisschen aus den Nieren kann kaum der Rede wert sein. Während der Phase 3 Studie /Taxotere durfte er nichts dazu nehmen und hat bei rasantem PSA Anstieg "heimlich" seine letzten Casodex einfach eingenommen und das nur sporadisch, weil er nicht mehr viel hatte. Und siehe da, es ist aufgefallen, der PSA sank rapide und man kann es kaum glauben, die Onkologin war auch noch sauer(was haben sie genommen? Er wäre hier in einer Studie und hätte sich daran zu halten. Nun hat er die Studie endlich abgebrochen, sie ist ja auch nicht mehr erforderlich. Taxotere kann er auch so bekommen. Die Chemos hat er übrigens so weggesteckt. Außer nach den ersten 2 mal keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Im Gegenteil, er fühlte sich sogar wohler, sein Asthma war weg. Jetzt in der Chemopause kommt es wieder. Uro-wie Onkologe wollen ihm aber keine Testosteron senkenden Mittel verschreiben weil es aus oben genannten Gründen sinnlos wäre. Ist es das? Was sollte er verlangen. Welche Fragen sollte er stellen? Donnerstag wieder Termin und er wartet auf meinen Rückruf! Er hat seit 2 Monaten (letzte Chemo) nichts eingenommen außer die Zometa - Infusionen. PSA steigt natürlich. Ich habe ihm vorgeschlagen zu mir zu kommen und einen Termin bei dem Dr. Heidenreich geben zu lassen. Nun rufe ich ihn an und sage er soll auf Kotokonazol + Volon drängen und wer ihm mit Thalidomid weiterhelfen kann schreibt mir bitte! Ohne Medikament gibt er die Hoffnung auf obwohl er sich gesund fühlt. Heike

----------


## Harro

*Thalidomid getestet*

Hallo, Hans, das würde mich auch interessieren.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7&postcount=18

Ich habe zwar in Erinnerung, daß bei Dr. E. wohl eine Testung möglich sei, die allerdings aus Kostengründen als Auftrag ins Ausland vergeben wird, aber sonst ist mir hierzu nichts geläufig. 

*"Der Fortschritt geschieht heute so schnell, dass, während jemand eine Sache für gänzlich undurchführbar erklärt, er von einem anderen unterbrochen wird, der sie schon realisiert hat"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Testosteronermittlung*

Hallo, Heike,




> Uro-wie Onkologe wollen ihm aber keine Testosteron senkenden Mittel verschreiben weil es aus oben genannten Gründen sinnlos wäre. Ist es das?


Nach einer Orchiektomie macht die Testosteronermittlung keinen Sinn mehr. Nur 5 % kommt aus den Nebennieren. Ketokonazol + Volon sind durchaus angebracht, während ich von Thalidomid abraten würde. Hierzu werden sich sicher noch solche Forumsbenutzer melden, die die beiden zuerst genannten Medikamente schon laufend nehmen.
Noch eine Ergänzung: Lies bitte, was Dr. E. zum Thema Ketokonazol bzw. Nizoral schreibt:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...el%2004-05.pdf

*"Damit das Mögliche entsteht, muss immer wieder das Unmögliche versucht werden"* (Hermann Hesse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wenn Casodex wirkt, warum nicht eine erweiterte HB. Bei Keto sind die Leberwerte engmaschig zu kontrollieren. Bei mir war das mein größtes Problem, GPT 816. Ich brauche die Leber zum "rausräumen" der Krebszellen.

Hallo Dieter, durch EAV, meine HP meinte Contergan wäre für mich gut geeignet. Aber jetzt machen wir erst mal Vit. C hochdosiert 30 gr / Infusion. Ist mir lieber als das Vollpumpen mit Medikamenten.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> Zitat:
>                                                      Zitat von *HansiB*  
> _Thalidomid... ...Ich habe es für mich positiv "getestet", bin aber noch nicht dazu bereit._ 
>    
> Hallo Hans, wie hast Du das getestet?
> Gruß Dieter





> Hallo Dieter, durch EAV, meine HP meinte Contergan wäre für mich gut geeignet. Aber jetzt machen wir erst mal Vit. C hochdosiert 30 gr / Infusion. Ist mir lieber als das Vollpumpen mit Medikamenten.
> 
> Gruß Hans


Hallo Hans,

habe mich heute erstmalig über EAV belesen, z.B. hier:

http://www.naturheilkunde-online.de/...ikel/EAV3.html

Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie durch Anlegen von Elektroden die Wirksamkeit von Thalidomid oder anderen Medikamenten auf Prostatakrebs getestet werden kann. Deine Zurückhaltung zum Gebrauch des Medikamentes kann ich jedoch sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*EAV ?*

Hallo, Dieter, mit EAV konnte ich nichts anfangen und habe bei Google zunächst nur die Gesangsgruppe "Erste Allgemeine Verunsicherung" entdeckt, aber das übersehen:

http://www.eav.org/

Mir erscheint es auch kaum nachvollziehbar, daß man mit dieser Methode die Verträglichkeit oder besser noch Wirksamkeit eines Medikamentes austesten kann.
Aber eine andere Testung hatte doch Dr. E. mal in seinem Angebot?

*"Wenn es einen Glauben gibt, der Berge versetzen kann, so ist es der Glaube an die eigene Kraft"* (Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo ihr Ungläubigen, Harald und Dieter,

wir glauben doch alle an etwas. Viele, die Meisten glauben an die lokale Therapie, wenn es ein weng weiter fortgeschritten ist, an die Chemo und werden oft, fast meistens enttäuscht. Ich glaube an meine Sache und werde selten enttäuscht.
Wir testen innere Organe, NEM und auch Medikamente, natürlich wenn sie mir zur Verfügung stehen.
Keto + Volon haben wir getestet (immer nur für meienen Körper) sehr positiv. T ging das Erste mal richtig runter (was ich wollte, Harald) und PSA auch schön runter (nach stark steigender Tendenz), die Wirkung war (ich habe es abgesetzt) recht positiv. Die Nebenwirkung (nur eine KLeinigkeit aus dem langen "Waschzettel) waren Wadenkrämpfe, trotz gutem Magnesiumwert und ein GPT über 800, mein Hauptproblem. Mitlerweile auf 268 runter. 
Thalidomid, das Medikament liegt mir natürlich vor, wurde positiv für mich getestet. Glaubt ihr wirklich, meine alternative, biologische HP würde mir so was "anrüchiges" empfehlen, wenn sie nicht zu 100 % daran glaubt, warum sollte ich da zweifeln.
Es gibt HB-Medilamente, die aktuell für mich nicht positiv getestet sind. Casodex, ich habe es am 6.3.06 abgesetzt ist erneut gut getestet. Ich werde es evtl. nehmen, je nach PSA Entwicklung, momentan fast ohne Schulmedikamente.
Wir haben ja schon früher unter 1578 darüber gesprochen, ich hatte es damals aufgegeben. Es reicht ja wenn ich davon prifitiere.
Wenn wir uns mal sehen sollten, in 14 Tagen, kann ich euch die Sache zeigen. Dann kannst du Dieter, wenn du willst mir (uns) ein schönes Diagramm meiner PSA Entwicklung fertigen (die Höhe wird nicht ganz ausreichen).

Gruß Hans

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Heike,

da Dein Vater orchiektomiert wurde, ist eine Testosteronmessung tatsächlich ziemlich uninteressant, es würde überraschen, wenn etwas anderes gemessen werden würde als etwa 0,2 ng/ml bzw. 0,69 nmol/l.
Ein LHRH-Analogon, also Testosteron-senkendes Mittel, würde in der Situation wahrscheinlich wenig Nutzen bringen. Man liest zwar manchmal, dass diese Wirkstoffe auch direkt gegen den Krebs wirksam sind, aber allein auf diese vage Aussicht hin wird wohl kein Arzt solche Mittel verschreiben.
Es gibt die Erscheinung der Testosteron-Hypersensibilität. Dabei bilden die Krebszellen eine extrem hohe Anzahl von Testosteronrezeptoren aus in dem Bestreben, auch noch die letzten T-Moleküle aus dem Blut zu fischen. Diese Rezeptoren werden durch ein Antiandrogen wie Casodex "verstopft", so dass T- und DHT-Moleküle dort nicht mehr andocken können und dem Krebs auch dieser Zugang zu seiner Nahrung genommen wird. Bei Deinem Vater scheint eine solche Hypersensibilität vorzuliegen, wenn unter Casodex-Einnahme sein PSA-Wert rapide fällt, wie Du schreibst.
Eine Onkologin, die in dieser Situation sauer darüber ist, dass Dein Vater nicht selbstlos ihre schöne Studie unterstützt, und sich nicht mit dem Patienten über den unerwarteten Therapieerfolg freut, erscheint mir ethisch bedenklich. 
Solange Casodex wirkt, würde ich es in der Situation weiter einnehmen und dann, wenn es nicht mehr wirken sollte, auf Ketoconazol (Nizoral®) umsteigen.
Außerdem würde ich mir einen 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer verschreiben lassen. Seit z. B. das Patent für Finasterid (Proscar®) ausgelaufen ist, ist der Wirkstoff relativ preiswert zu haben, z. B. als Finamed®, 100 Stück ca. 85,- , das ist eine Drei-Monats-Ration. Damit wird dem Krebs noch mehr von seiner Lieblingsspeise vorenthalten. Außerdem soll auch Finasterid eine direkte Antikrebswirkung haben. Den Versuch sollte es mir wert sein.
Prof. Heidenreich ist jemand, der ggf. Erfahrung mit dem Einsatz von Ketoconazol hat.
Deinem Vater alles Gute!

Ralf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ralf,

wenn Heidenreich Casodex reduziert, warum sollte er Keto geben. Ich kenne ihn nicht, kenne eigentlich niemand von den Kapazitäten, weiss auch nicht wie viel Erfahrung er damit hat. Vielleicht sollte man die Erfahrung des Forums nutzen. Ich kann aus dem Bauch 4 Leute mit eigener Erfahrung nennen, mit ganz verschiedenen PKGs.

Gruß Hans

----------


## HeikeM

Danke für die Hilfestellung! So ist mein Vater für ein Gespräch gewappnet. 
Dr. Eichhorn schrieb zum Jahreswechsel 04/05 " Ärzte sind nicht immer lieb/Patienten auch nicht..." auch diesen Inhalt/Rat habe ich ihm mit auf den Weg gegeben. 
Prof. Heidenreich ist am 24. November hier in Siegen. 
Vielen Dank 
Heike

----------


## WinfriedW

> Noch eine Ergänzung: Lies bitte, was Dr. E. zum Thema Ketokonazol bzw. Nizoral schreibt:
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...el%2004-05.pdf


Dr. F. E. verabreicht Ketoconazol vor allen Dingen an Patienten mit niedrigem PSA-Wert, weil es bei hohen Werten scheinbar nicht so gut funktioniert.

Wenn Casodex noch wirkt, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall Casodex verschreiben lassen.

Ansonsten würde ich nach anderen Dingen suchen, dabei denke ich z. B. an den Regensburger Mix: Etoricoxib 1x60mg, (Arcoxia®); Pioglitazon 2x30mg (Actos®); Treosulfan 2x250 mg (Ovastat®); und Dexamethason 2x0,5mg (Fortecortin®);

Oder auch Estramustinphosphat.

Ketoconazol würde ich mir für später aufheben, wenn hoffentlich der PSA-Wert wieder tiefer ist.

Gibt's denn aktuelle Bilder?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

warum Keto erst später. Es ist doch egal, ob es gleich nur bergrenzt hilft, wie anscheinend bei dir, oder nur kurzfristig genommen werden kann, wie durch die Leberwertprobleme bei mir. Mitlerweile glaube ich fast, daß die Leberprobleme (GPT 503) einen anderen Grund haben, aber welchen?     Bei anderen scheint es auch nur bedingt zu funktionieren, bei aktuell steigenden PSA.
Wichtig erscheint mir die Kontrolle des Ketokonazolspiegels, der unter Therapie stark schwanken kann. Bei mir war die Wirkung von Keto. zufriedenstellend, PSA Absenkung und extreme T Absenkung, nur dadurch, ohne Antiandrogen und Alpha-Red.Hemmer auf 0,02. Ohne steigt T erneut, was zu erwarten war. Es wäre hilfreich auch von anderen dazu was zu hören.

Vielleicht wären wir mit unserem niedrigen T, Kandidaten für TET. Wer macht es, wer getraut sich mit umfangreichen Metastasen. Wie verhalten sich diese, ruhen sie weiter, oder explosieren sie mit srarken Schmerzen?

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Hellseher*

Hallo, Hansi, habe heute von einem brasilianischen Helllseher gelesen, der den Tsunami in Indonesien voraus gesagt und für Dezember schon wieder eine Warnung publiziert hat. Nimm Kontakt auf über Google. Der Bursche hat vielleicht ne Ahnung, ob Deine Metastasen Lust bekommen, Dich ein wenig mehr zu beschäftigen. Spaß beiseite. Wenn ich wieder dran bin, so um das Jahr 2011, bin ich bereit, offiziell den TET-Kursus zu besuchen.

*"Angenehm ist am Gegenwärtigen die Tätigkeit, am Künftigen die Hoffnung und am Vergangenen die Erinnerung"* (Aristoteles)

Gruß Hutsch

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald,

ich werde erneut das Gegenteil machen, zu Eligard nehme ich Casodex (nach ca. 20 Monaten ohne) und Avodart. DHT hat sich von 19 auf 63 ng/l erhöht (36 - 573).

Den Brasilianer zu befragen, wäre auch für andere suchende und für dich sinnvoll, vielleicht hast du deinen PK besiegt und weisst es gar nicht. Ich brauche ihn in der Hinsicht nicht zu befragen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Sohnamende

Ich habe die neuesten Untersuchungsergebnisse meines DADS eingestellt.
Sieht eher nicht gut aus, aber morgen will er mal in Freiburg anrufen.
Gruß an alle und nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Infos

----------


## Sohnamende

Hallo, alle
heute hat mein Dad ein neues Medikament erhalten: ESTRACYT Kapseln 140 mg (Estramustin-17ß-dihydrogenphosphat) 
Er soll 4 Wochen lang 3x2 Kapseln nehmen. Ansonsten keine neuen Ergebnisse.
Am Montag nimmt er mit Freiburg Kontakt auf, 
Frage: Gibt es Kriterien, nach denen Patienten ausgewählt werden, oder kann jeder hin?
Gruß

----------


## HeikeM

Hallo, bei meinem Vater hat Casodex wieder angeschlagen. PSA von 360 auf 210 runtergegangen!!! - in der kurzen Zeit! 

LG Heike

----------

